# Fountain Pen Question



## ladycop322 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm trying to determine the fountain pen with the thickest walls so I can place 3d objects before resin.  Have a real interesting project underway and client wants a fountain pen.  Anyone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 8, 2019)

Presimos are pretty thick.  Single barrel with an etched chrome cap.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 8, 2019)

The Panache is by far the FP with the most "meat" that I am aware of.  Average material thicknesses are 0.160 and 0.303 for the body and cap, respectively.  Most others are in the neighborhood of 0.100 to 0.150.  As already suggested, Presimos are on the thick side at 0.163.  The mirage is another option at 0.139/0.196, but I only see it available in a RB.

You'll probably be able to get a lot more depth based on the shape that you use.  I personally don't like it when a metal cap FP has a bulge in the body, but I don't mind if there is a bulge in the body AND the cap.  The length of the tubes will also be a factor.  I'd suggest comparing to some of the watch part and steampunk pens and see what they are using...


----------



## pshrynk (Apr 10, 2019)

Where can I find a Panache Fountain Pen?  I have the roller ball and love it.  I can't find any kits that have the FP mechanism, though.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 10, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> Where can I find a Panache Fountain Pen?  I have the roller ball and love it.  I can't find any kits that have the FP mechanism, though.



I was thinking exoticblanks, but was fooled by the picture.  When I went to grab you the link, I noticed my error.  It looks like you can do a "frankenpen" pretty easy, here is a thread I found: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/panache-fountain-pen-blue-dyed-red-palm-140148/


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 10, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> Where can I find a Panache Fountain Pen?  I have the roller ball and love it.  I can't find any kits that have the FP mechanism, though.






Good question!!!  So, I wanted a good answer: Yes, the Dayacom front sections will thread into the penache properly.  We are adding more plating choices, but you can look through the available choices for the "Junior series: Jr. Aaron, Anthony, George, etc"  The front section threading is consistent throughout, including both #5 and #6 size nib offerings.


----------



## pshrynk (Apr 12, 2019)

ed4copies said:


> pshrynk said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find a Panache Fountain Pen?  I have the roller ball and love it.  I can't find any kits that have the FP mechanism, though.
> ...



Thanks!  Put my order in just now.


----------

